# How long to wait after transporting freezer on its back?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Honestly,I don't know---I always heard the same thing---let it sit for a day or two---


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you need to let it sit about 24 hours


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> you need to let it sit about 24 hours


 
back when I was a kid working at Sears, this is what we were told to tell anyone who transported any items with refrigerant in it if they put it on its back.

Of course, those items would all be antiques now :laughing:


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all the responses! Since there was pretty much universal agreement that one day is the minimum, and the freezer had been sitting upright for about 36 hours, I turned the temperature control to the mid-setting about 45 minutes ago. The inside temperature started out at 80 degrees, but within 30 minutes it was down to 20 degrees and after another 15 minutes it was reading 10 degrees.

I think we have a winner!!!!

Thanks, again, from.....

Dugly


----------

